# A great read for people with an interest in the Merchant Navy



## Steven Mulvain (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello, my grandad has written a book about his experiences on many different merchant navy vessels in the 50s and 60s.

He wants to get it into the hands of as many people as possible who share his love of the Merchant Navy. 

He's not really very good with computers, to be honest, so I've posted this here to see if any of you are interested. 

It's called 'Chippy Swinging The Lamp' - you can buy it on Amazon here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chippy-Swing.../dp/0956984908

He's called Alan Mulvain - some of you may have even sailed with him.

I'll be staying in this thread for a while to see if any of you have any questions about him or the book (I can probably answer _most_ of them!)

Please, if any of you do purchase it, post a review or tell me what you thought of it - I'll be sure to pass the review on to him.

And finally, thanks: whether you buy the book or whether you just read all of this. (POP)


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Welcome Steven from sunny NZ. There are plenty of members who went to sea in that time frame including myself. Can you give us some ship names and dates? Regards Ronnie


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

A warm welcome aboard from the Philippines. Please enjoy all this great site has to offer


----------



## Steven Mulvain (Feb 2, 2012)

jg grant said:


> Welcome Steven from sunny NZ. There are plenty of members who went to sea in that time frame including myself. Can you give us some ship names and dates? Regards Ronnie


Hi Ronnie, 

Here are some of the ships (I don't know if this is a full list or not)

British Harmony
British Monarch
MV Lapama
Baron Inverclyde
SS Southwich
SS Baron Ogilvy
SS Marsdale
Exmoor 
Barror Gedes
SS Troutpool
Dartmoor
Temple Hall
Baltic Importer
Cairnforth
MV Orelia
Hardwick Grange
Royston Grange
Kano Palm
Darro
Amberton
Lancashire
Hamilton
RMS Caledonia
Beaver Fir

-phew!

Steven


----------



## Steven Mulvain (Feb 2, 2012)

billyboy said:


> A warm welcome aboard from the Philippines. Please enjoy all this great site has to offer


Thanks!


----------



## NoMoss (Mar 14, 2007)

Welcome to the site.
I was the RO on the Exmoor from October 1959 to August 1960, but I am afraid I cannot remember many names from that time.


----------



## Steven Mulvain (Feb 2, 2012)

NoMoss said:


> Welcome to the site.
> I was the RO on the Exmoor from October 1959 to August 1960, but I am afraid I cannot remember many names from that time.


He was on the Exmoor from April 1957 until early 1958. You probably shared some crewmates!


----------



## NoMoss (Mar 14, 2007)

Steven Mulvain said:


> He was on the Exmoor from April 1957 until early 1958. You probably shared some crewmates!


Possibly but not very likely, although the 3rd mate had been an apprentice on the ship when it was on the New Zealand coast, but as I said I can't remember any names. All the other crew seemed to change frequently.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Steven *and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## Wilco (Aug 12, 2005)

Hello,
Tried to order from Amazon tonight only to be told "out of stock". An idea when it will be available.
Wilco.
[email protected]


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

My word!
10 posts and a 5* rating allready! WOW!!


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Steven, I was on the Cairnforth and I know of three others who were crewmen. What pool was your Dad On? Ronnie Ex Leith pool


----------



## pmvasconcellos57 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Out of print*

Tried at Amazon UK / US but unfortunately our of print. Cheers !


----------



## Steven Mulvain (Feb 2, 2012)

Wilco said:


> Hello,
> Tried to order from Amazon tonight only to be told "out of stock". An idea when it will be available.
> Wilco.
> [email protected]


It should be in stock now. Amazon are very strange when it comes to ordering books - they ask for 1 to be posted to them at a time, so they are often sold out. If it's not in stock, keep checking back.


----------



## Steven Mulvain (Feb 2, 2012)

pmvasconcellos57 said:


> Tried at Amazon UK / US but unfortunately our of print. Cheers !


Keep checking back, he sends them away pretty much every day (and sorry for the slow reply, I hadn't looked at my email in a few weeks)


----------



## Steven Mulvain (Feb 2, 2012)

Wilco said:


> Hello,
> Tried to order from Amazon tonight only to be told "out of stock". An idea when it will be available.
> Wilco.
> [email protected]


It should be in stock now. Thanks for your interest though, he's really happy that so many people are interested!


----------



## Steven Mulvain (Feb 2, 2012)

jg grant said:


> Hi Steven, I was on the Cairnforth and I know of three others who were crewmen. What pool was your Dad On? Ronnie Ex Leith pool


He says he was on the 'South Shields Pool'

(by the way, if you are having any trouble getting hold of the book, you can write to him and he will send it out himself:

17 Vine Street 
South Shields
Tyne & Wear 
United Kingdom
NE33 4RF

Thanks


----------



## Wilco (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi,
Can you let me know how much the book is so that I can enclose a cheque with my order as Amazon seems permamently out of stock.
Phil Wilkins. (Wilco)
[email protected]


----------



## pmvasconcellos57 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Book*

Thank you Steven, will try Amazon otherwise will write to your Granpa Allan. Regards.(Thumb)


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

The response I got from Amazon here in North America was that it was out of print and I put it on my wish list.


----------



## chris8527 (Jul 26, 2008)

Copies of this book are available on both the UK and USA EBay websites.


----------



## Steven Mulvain (Feb 2, 2012)

*Updated - Amazon is rubbish*

Hi all, 

A lot of people seem to be having trouble getting their hands on the book, so if you can't get it on Amazon, you can write to him and he'll post it himself (actually, he would probably prefer it! he's had letters from all over the world and he loves reading other people's stories)

Please write to:

Alan Mulvain
17 Vine Street
South Shields
Tyne & Wear 
United Kingdom
NE33 4RF

You can enclose payment of £10 if in UK and £13 if outside UK, to cover postage. 

Much obliged,

Steven (Thumb)


----------

